# Impresora Epson Tx 115



## jaime07 (Dic 5, 2009)

Buenas tardes amisgos de Foro E, una vez mas recurro a ustedes. Estoy buscado un programa para resetear el chirp del cartucho de ese modelo de impresora, ya que el contador como que no esta muy bien sincrnizado con la tinta en el deposito del cartucho. Espero me puedan a ayudar a encontrarlo que lo eh buscado y no lo encuentro para eso tipo de impresora.

Gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 6, 2009)

Hace rato que no se puede hacer eso con un programa, aunque sería posible cambiar los cartuchos al vuelo. Mejor comprate el reseteador de chips o el autoreset si es para un sistema contínuo.


----------

